# CF475 problem with weight stack



## rbb1986 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Have had the CF475 Power Cage for a while. Been using the lat attachment with no problems, but only using the normal attachment where you add your own weight plates. IT's been working fine.

Just got the weight stack to complete the set, but have a slight issue in that because of the high height of the weight stack compared to the old attachment, the cord is now not stretching out and is slack when not in use. I have to start from a lower position on the top pulley to create tension.

Must be able to adjust it somehow, and I'm normally fairly good with technical stuff, just don't have a clue on this.

Any idea? Only other thing I can think of is to take away 4 or 5 weight stack plates to reduce the height and make the pulley stretch further.

Gear in question for reference : http://dhljhhhozcrik.cloudfront.net/media/catalog/product/cache/4/image/1000x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/c/f/cf475_stack_2.jpg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd raise the whole rack 3" on wooden blocks as this would give you extra height for standing presses if needed?

Unsure if you mean the top of the stack is hitting the top of the rack before the pulley or if the attachments are too low?

On the stack end, do can't you loosen an Allen bolt and thread the curable into the rod that goes between the plates?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd raise the whole rack 3" on wooden blocks as this would give you extra height for standing presses if needed?
> 
> Unsure if you mean the top of the stack is hitting the top of the rack before the pulley or if the attachments are too low?
> 
> On the stack end, do can't you loosen an Allen bolt and thread the curable into the rod that goes between the plates?


I think what he means is, if you look at the picture you see the cable attaches to the very top of the stack. On a plate loaded cable it attaches much lower towards the bottom of the rack


----------



## rbb1986 (Oct 5, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> I think what he means is, if you look at the picture you see the cable attaches to the very top of the stack. On a plate loaded cable it attaches much lower towards the bottom of the rack


Yeah that's it exactly. So there's an extra 8-10" height and the cable therefore doesn't stay taught. Still unsure, have emailed bodymax also. Will Put some actual pics up here in next day or so.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

rbb1986 said:


> Yeah that's it exactly. So there's an extra 8-10" height and the cable therefore doesn't stay taught. Still unsure, have emailed bodymax also. Will Put some actual pics up here in next day or so.


Can you not just tie a couple knots in the cable before attaching it to the clip? I just tried it with my (plate loaded) pulley and it seems like it will work


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It sounds to me as if the cable is simply too long and needs the correct length cable.

The supplier should rectify this easily enough.


----------



## rbb1986 (Oct 5, 2013)

Cheers lads, sussed it now. There was a chain at the bottom of the pulley at the front with 5/6 links inbetween the 2 clips at end of chain, shortened it to one link plus clips therefore shortening length of pulley cord overall.

Was actually quite obvious when I realised.

Still not sold on the weight stack in general, seems to be alot noisier than when I was using the bar that you add discs to. Mainly due to the central spike hitting the blocks, sure I'll be able to tweak it to be smoother in general.

Thanks again for replies.


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

> Ive just took delivery of the Premium version ofthe CF475 last Friday.
> 
> Have you removed the 2 grey collars from the Lat plate loading bar ?


Do you find the selector pin on the opoosite side a problem?

I installed the stack with the selector pin facing me when I am training but it catches on the cable and I was either going to try and get a pin that dosen't stick out as far or turn the stack round.


----------

